# elavil and constipation



## 16330 (Oct 9, 2005)

i just started taking elavil for ibs. i'm find that it causes constipation and i'm not sure if that is a good thing. i mean, i like not having to go 5+ times a day, but i'm not sure if being constipated is a good thing either. if you are taking elavil, can you please let me know your story and side effects.THANKS!


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm taking Paxil for IBS-d and find it incredibly constipating. If I take 3 gelcaps of generic Colace (docusate sodium) every day, it keeps me almost as regular as a "normal" person. Also, drink lots of water. I usually go once a day now, or at least 5 days out of 7 and there's no panic/cramping/urgency. I feel better than I have in years.


----------



## 16330 (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks for your response. if you have time, and i totaly understand if you don't, could you tell me your symptoms before you started to seek medical help. i've had 2 colonoscopies and one sigmodoscopy and the doctors have ruled out chron's, colitis, and celiac disease. my worst time is in the morning. takes me about 2 hours in the bathroom before i feel empty or ok to leave the house. i eliminated all dairy, wheat and gluten, fatty foods, caffine, citric fruits, eggs (i do have egg whites), and alcohol from my diet. i also exercise and take 2 citrucels daily. my symptoms have gotten worse as i get older. i'm 28, symptoms started in my late teens, early 20s. i think the doctors are having a hard time to diagnose me because even though i go to the bathroom a lot, it's not always easy to go. i'm never really constipated though (meaning i go everyday), but sometimes it takes me a lot longer to get than other days.if you or if anybody has symptoms like this, please let me know what you have done to try to "control" your ibs. thanks to all who respond. i greatly appreciate it.


----------

